# Collet replacement



## Rosebay Gardens (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to the boards. I have a Craftsman Model 315.275100 plunge router, and am looking for both the 1/4" and 1/2" collet for it. I understand it is made by Ryobi, but I cannot seem to find any replacements. What gives?


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi, welcome to the forum!

Go to the sears parts site and enter your router number and you will find both parts listed and if you're lucky they will still have them in stock. A little hint here, the screws that are used to mount these are most likely a backwards thread.......

Ed


----------



## TomBrock (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm a first time poster dredging up a 5-year old topic knowing this is a shot in the dark...

I also need a replacement 1/2" collet for a Craftsman 315.275100. The router has been discontinued by Craftsman and Ryobi. There are some parts available for this router from them but not the collets.

Does anyone know of another source or are my 1/2" bits useless until/if I purchase a new router?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Buy a new router for 80.oo from Sears..it will have both collets in the combo kit.

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more


========



TomBrock said:


> I'm a first time poster dredging up a 5-year old topic knowing this is a shot in the dark...
> 
> I also need a replacement 1/2" collet for a Craftsman 315.275100. The router has been discontinued by Craftsman and Ryobi. There are some parts available for this router from them but not the collets.
> 
> ...


----------



## TomBrock (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Bob. 

Happily I CAN purchase the 1/2 collet for the Craftsman 17543. I tend to be a bit obsessive about this kind of thing - so I currently have 3 collets in the cart! eep!

But before I pull the trigger, I wanted to ask if you are certain this is the same collet used by the 175100? 

My memory aint so good but the collet I am "remembering" seemed to be a bit longer than the one shown for the 17543. If you tell me otherwise, I'll believe you. Then again with this fuzzy memory, I'd almost believe you if you told me that 1+1=3..... 

Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Not 100% sure but it looks like it will work.

Part number 19,, # 973844-001

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...10043686/00001?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=315275100



===========



TomBrock said:


> Thanks Bob.
> 
> Happily I CAN purchase the 1/2 collet for the Craftsman 17543. I tend to be a bit obsessive about this kind of thing - so I currently have 3 collets in the cart! eep!
> 
> ...


----------



## TomBrock (Mar 5, 2011)

Bob,

It is the 1/2in collet as opposed to the nut that I need. I have pictures and they definitely looks different. What do you (all) think?

17543 collet:









175100 collet:


----------



## crevis (Oct 1, 2011)

*Collets*



TomBrock said:


> Bob,
> 
> It is the 1/2in collet as opposed to the nut that I need. I have pictures and they definitely looks different. What do you (all) think?
> 
> ...


I looked up the 1/2" collet # at Sears, and they say it is no longer available............where else can I look??


----------



## TomBrock (Mar 5, 2011)

Sadly I think you are out of luck as far as being able to buy the collet individually. Best option that I know of is to try to buy a second used router and use it for parts. But even on ebay there are not a lot of these that show up and you might end up paying a good bit more than you want to.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Just buy a new one just for the parts at about 15.oo to 35.oo bucks..take the collet out and you are set to go..  plus you have a new backup motor..

Craftsman 17543 11 amp 2 hp Corded Fixed and Plunge Base Soft Start Router with Electronic Feedback : Sears Outlet

===


----------



## rvhink (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ryobi Collets*

OK, not sure this is the right place for this but I'll proceed and someone can tell me to move along.

I have a Ryobi RE180PL1 plunge router. I no longer have the 1/4" collet adapter. I have called or emailed Ryobi, Gardner, Grainger, and anyone else that would listen to try and get a replacement with no luck. I've been told by everyone I've talked too that the adapter has been discountinued. (How in the world can Home Depot sell a router that you can't get parts for?.....But that's another story).

I'm looking for the adapter or a 1/4" collet assembly.

I took my 1/2" collet assembly to Home Depot and it fits the Ridgid R2200. The Ridgid 2900 shows a 1/4" assembly (part 200150002). I'm just wondering before I drop the money on this does anyone know if it works on the R2200?

Or if anyone has any suggestions, I'M DESPERATE!!!!

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Get one here for just 4.00 bucks

MLCS Woodworking Adaptor Bushings and Ball Bearing Guides

==


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

The 17543 collet will NOT fit... but as Bob said for 15-35 can get a reconditioned router!


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

And... Looks like they are only available for local PU at the specific location! No shipping available.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

New but close out items but may be missing some parts..store display models the norm..

Just a Note:::: they will ship it for you but it takes the magic word (Pls.) and talking to the person in charge..
I got 2ea. of the Pro.models one from Conn.and one from TX.
The 1st. one I got, most of it was in the box but not all of it..but don't forget it's sold asis where is...so I got the 1st.one and I called them and said what's up and they said I could return to any Sears outlet and get my money back but it was a great deal ,new motor and base so I got a power cord from Sears and now I'm a happy camper..

The 2nd .one from Tx. was short some items but it
was OK because I had some of the items so to say all in all it was a great deal deal, I got two new routers for about 100.oo bucks..

Don't forget they want to make you a happy camper if they can by bending the rules a little bit if the guy in charge is in a good mood  but it took me 8 calls to get the right person in charge on the 1st.one...  and lots of talking... 

http://www.searsoutlet.com/d/invent...=80128&sid=IAx20110411x000001&source=googleaf


========



Dmeadows said:


> The 17543 collet will NOT fit... but as Bob said for 15-35 can get a reconditioned router!


----------



## TomBrock (Mar 5, 2011)

Bob - thanks for the great link. All the models currently for sale are "in-store pickup" only. The closest it 234 miles away, so not currently an option, but I'll check in now and then and maybe one close to home will appear.


----------



## vteny (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, have a shop in Corpus Christi for refinishing and woodworking, working on getting my different routers geared back up. since i was away for a while. was looking to find a source for a craftsman 1/2 collet to replace the one that the hands misplaced while i was gone. no luck so far! If you like your tools like i do, don't ever let anyone use them, even a good hand. cause you will have to replace things you never dreamed of replacing!
well anyway hello Router Forum


----------



## TomBrock (Mar 5, 2011)

vteny said:


> Hi, have a shop in Corpus Christi for refinishing and no luck so far!


Hi, Bob's link really seems to be the best (and only reliable) source for parts for this router. If you are lucky enough to find one in a Sears outlet near you, you may very well be back in action for less than $50 with a backup router to boot.


----------

